# The real reason why Piracy kills Gaming



## NeoSlyde (Jun 11, 2018)

the reason is very simple:
With piracy you can install any game you want !
You may find this great ! But actually no !

*When you've too many games to play, but no desire to play them.*

Have you ever felt this?
This is the reason why piracy may lead to the death of your desire to play video games..

I’m personally living this.. I have so much AAA games to play and to finish.. but after 5 minutes I just tell myself meh and do another activity like watching anime or YouTube..

Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Clapmaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You probably just need a break from games for a couple weeks.


----------



## souler92 (Jun 11, 2018)

piracy exist's as long as games were invented, piracy is still here. so does games... 

soo no, ur argument is invalid 

piracy doesn't kill games


----------



## LightOffPro (Jun 11, 2018)

No desire to play them? I can most assuredly guarantee you that i have the desire to play them.

Maybe put down the controller for a bit and go take a walk in the park. You seem burned out.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 11, 2018)

Clapmaster said:


> You probably just need a break from games for a couple weeks.


Actually it’s breaks that caused me this
After a whole year of hard studying and no gaming and now I’m on vacation and I see a whole stack of games to finish 
I feel no desire to play them at all

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



souler92 said:


> piracy exist's as long as games were invented, piracy is still here. so does games...
> 
> soo no, ur argument is invalid
> 
> piracy doesn't kill games


You didn’t understood the point of my thread..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LightOffPro said:


> No desire to play them? I can most assuredly guarantee you that i have the desire to play them.
> 
> Maybe put down the controller for a bit and go take a walk in the park. You seem burned out.


Do you have them right now? Those games?


----------



## souler92 (Jun 11, 2018)

you missed the point of the thread urself...

its not piracy that kills gaming for you, its the lack of dedication to play such games.

so ur  killing gaming for yourself, NOT piracy


----------



## zoogie (Jun 11, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-beat-pirates-syndrome.292389/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-syndrome-try-steam-syndrome.316959/

Yeah this is called pirate syndrome and it's been discussed many times before.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 11, 2018)

souler92 said:


> you missed the point of the thread urself...
> 
> its not piracy that kills gaming for you, its the lack of dedication to play such games.
> 
> so ur  killing gaming for yourself, NOT piracy


Same thing again
You still didn’t understood


----------



## LightOffPro (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Do you have them right now? Those games?



Of course not, if i had them, i would be playing them.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 11, 2018)

zoogie said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-beat-pirates-syndrome.292389/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-syndrome-try-steam-syndrome.316959/
> 
> Yeah this is called pirate syndrome and it's been discussed many times before.


Thanks ! I’ll check this out
Also jeez 2011

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LightOffPro said:


> Of course not, if i had them, i would be playing them.


That’s why, wait until you get them and you will understand me


----------



## Kourin (Jun 11, 2018)

This isn't a piracy-exclusive problem. The same thing happens to people who buy a bunch of Steam games on sale and never play them. I also got the same way when I started collecting old games which I can get for cheap since they're Japanese. I've had DKC3 for a few months and haven't touched it yet.


----------



## Clapmaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe it's just time to move on. There's nothing wrong with that. Maybe a few years down the road something will come along and get you interested again. Or if you still get the urge to play now I would pick the game you're most looking forward to playing and try to stick with it for a while instead of jumping around to a bunch of different games. I get burned out sometimes but usually after I go to work for a few days and don't get time to play I really get that itch to play something.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 11, 2018)

Clapmaster said:


> Maybe it's just time to move on. There's nothing wrong with that. Maybe a few years down the road something will come along and get you interested again. Or if you still get the urge to play now I would pick the game you're most looking forward to playing and try to stick with it for a while instead of jumping around to a bunch of different games. I get burned out sometimes but usually after I go to work for a few days and don't get time to play I really get that itch to play something.


You are right !!!
I think I found the solution: give yourself goals for a game, like the 100% and don’t move to another game until you finish it


----------



## radrom (Jun 11, 2018)

TL;DR - It's not piracy, it's just being human.

When I was a kid, my mom would take me to this video rental store, one of those little ones, not blockbuster.  We would rent an NES or SNES game just about every few days.  This was around the time NES games were starting to die out and SNES and Genesis were taking off.  The owner talks to my mom one day and says "I've got all these NES games that people have brought back saying they don't work.  Could your son test these for me and see if it's just their consoles?"  After that, I was handed about 6 different games every 3 days.  I was in heaven, but I ended up getting this "Piracy Syndrome" you guys are talkin about.  I would play one to test it, then lose interest, and try the next one.  Only a few were actually broken yet I still didn't play any of them all the way through.

My point is, it's not just piracy, it happens when you have an over-abundance of something whether it's video games or toys or whatever.  Steam is a good example too.  Anyone here have gigantic library of games on Steam but haven't even started half of them?  You bought them.  You didn't pirate them.  Yet you still don't play them.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 11, 2018)

Kourin said:


> This isn't a piracy-exclusive problem. The same thing happens to people who buy a bunch of Steam games on sale and never play them. I also got the same way when I started collecting old games which I can get for cheap since they're Japanese. I've had DKC3 for a few months and haven't touched it yet.





hamrawk said:


> TL;DR - It's not piracy, it's just being human.
> 
> When I was a kid, my mom would take me to this video rental store, one of those little ones, not blockbuster.  We would rent an NES or SNES game just about every few days.  This was around the time NES games were starting to die out and SNES and Genesis were taking off.  The owner talks to my mom one day and says "I've got all these NES games that people have brought back saying they don't work.  Could your son test these for me and see if it's just their consoles?"  After that, I was handed about 6 different games every 3 days.  I was in heaven, but I ended up getting this "Piracy Syndrome" you guys are talkin about.  I would play one to test it, then lose interest, and try the next one.  Only a few were actually broken yet I still didn't play any of them all the way through.
> 
> My point is, it's not just piracy, it happens when you have an over-abundance of something whether it's video games or toys or whatever.  Steam is a good example too.  Anyone here have gigantic library of games on Steam but haven't even started half of them?  You bought them.  You didn't pirate them.  Yet you still don't play them.



Totally true I agree


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 11, 2018)

What kills gaming?  The DIGITAL AGE!  Anything/Everything digital can and will be hacked.  Analog can also be hacked too, it just takes more effort/money...


----------



## rdurbin (Jun 11, 2018)

yeah same happens to me but even if you don't pirate.  The problem is you have so many games to choose from, you end up not investing the time to complete the game.  a new game comes out and you move to that.  I have like 500 steam games and probably only played maybe 30 of them.  Same thing with ps4, I got a 4tb hd almost completely filled with ps4 games (last I checked around 250ish games). Its kind of like cable/satellite tv, hundreds of channels and nothing to watch...Having less games makes it a lot easier to force yourself to finish a game and if you bought the game you may also feel the need to beat it so you feel you got your money's worth.  This happens to me with MMORPG, I go back and force when subscribing to games.  If I am currently paying for a game, I feel I have to play the game like crazy so I feel I am getting my money's worth. If I only play it casually it gets canceled.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 11, 2018)

Now I understand also why games like Fortnite or Rocket League are so addictive 
You have a goal ! 
Like for fortnite is to get the first place
And rocket league is to go until grand champion 
Which make you stick to these


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2018)

imagine paying $60 and you decide the game isnt worth playing after getting to the save point. that was me when i had my ps4, a lot of money wasted

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

does anyone remember the release of Medal of Honor for ps3? I went to a gamestop that release weekend and the shelf was full of 'used' copies. Which means those people bought it and knew immediately they werent going to devote their time into it and immediately sold it. Im sure Gamestop took a big hit from that game to the point where they would only buy it back for $1 instead of giving the typical 60% on release week


----------



## linga (Jun 11, 2018)

So if I play pirated I won’t spend money


----------



## ThoD (Jun 11, 2018)

When all you do is play games (and especially the same genre of game from the same devs) over and over, of course you will get tired of games and won't be able to enjoy playing for more than a couple minutes. That happens with everything, be it books, anime, etc.. Do too much of something and you will get sick of it! The trick that works best for me is to occasionally go back to older games (as in GBA games for example or even NDS/PSP if I want something more recent) that are different (for example I'll stop with RPGs/FPSs and go play a platformer). That way, I don't get tired AS much and can actually enjoy the games. However, it's important to keep in mind that I do that while also not playing that much to begin with. Get a life, if you choose to be a gamer, you aren't choosing to have no life, you are choosing to have many, otherwise you are simply an addict, go out, get a life and have games as another side of your schedule for when you want to have some fun times

PS: Piracy not only helps gaming, but also allows us to not give a single cent to the asstards that only want money for a SAMPLE of a game despite asking the full price.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am sorry but I really can't feel sympathy for this, it is such a first world problem that it is close to being a parody. 

I have experienced this "pirate syndrome" myself, but thats my own fault not piracy itself. 

Gaming is also not dying, the profits and amount of active gamers have never been higher, the industry is still showing strong growth.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> When all you do is play games (and especially the same genre of game from the same devs) over and over, of course you will get tired of games and won't be able to enjoy playing for more than a couple minutes. That happens with everything, be it books, anime, etc.. Do too much of something and you will get sick of it! The trick that works best for me is to occasionally go back to older games (as in GBA games for example or even NDS/PSP if I want something more recent) that are different (for example I'll stop with RPGs/FPSs and go play a platformer). That way, I don't get tired AS much and can actually enjoy the games. However, it's important to keep in mind that I do that while also not playing that much to begin with. Get a life, if you choose to be a gamer, you aren't choosing to have no life, you are choosing to have many, otherwise you are simply an addict, go out, get a life and have games as another side of your schedule for when you want to have some fun times
> 
> PS: Piracy not only helps gaming, but also allows us to not give a single cent to the asstards that only want money for a SAMPLE of a game despite asking the full price.



he's asking himself why he pirates games when he had no desire to play them before he pirated them.


----------



## TheZander (Jun 11, 2018)

So you want to want to play video games? Just wait til a game comes out that you actually want to play. Then you'll actually want to play it. Download 50 copies of Mario raving rabbits but you're still not going to want to press start to play. Don't download sucky garbage games it's dumb. Barbies dream house mansion is not worth playing just because you can


----------



## Viri (Jun 11, 2018)

This is why I'm sticking with a 64gb micro SD card.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2018)

TheZander said:


> So you want to want to play video games? Just wait til a game comes out that you actually want to play. Then you'll actually want to play it. Download 50 copies of Mario raving rabbits but you're still not going to want to press start to play. Don't download sucky garbage games it's dumb. Barbies dream house mansion is not worth playing just because you can



the last game i really wanted to play was Final Fantasy 15, and since that game I havent been feeling right when it comes to games


----------



## whateverg1012 (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe it's time to find a new hobby.


----------



## TheZander (Jun 11, 2018)

gameboy said:


> the last game i really wanted to play was Final Fantasy 15, and since that game I havent been feeling right when it comes to games


I don't like playing video games really. I have a short attention span and as soon as a game gives me trouble i drop it like a bad habbit. Right now the only game I'm looking forward to at this point is prime 4.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 11, 2018)

Usually you don't end up playing all your games, but you tend to play the ones that interest you the most. It would be silly to hope to play all of them. Under normal circumstances you would buy one game and play that. So each time you get into a pirated game that you care about, its like playing a game that you bought. Piracy gives you access to more games, but it doesn't mean you will play more than one game at once compared to average consumers. As long as you got to play the games you enjoyed playing, you're doing the right thing for yourself. As a consumer, you aren't interested in every game which is why you won't buy most games in the first place. As a pirate, you download games that are "Sort've" interesting but not really something you're totally into and just wanted to try it out. So in reality, there's VERY few games that you're actually interested in out of all those pirated games. 

Piracy syndrome makes you feel like you've grown out of games. But that's never the case, you still like video games. You're just waiting for the next big interest, a game that you truly want to play. What I do on my 3DS is make a folder called "Playing now" then put all the games I want to start playing. This way I can get a better idea of what I want to play instead of looking through a big mix of games. As you said earlier, set a goal towards a game and play that. As in, collect a few games and make those your next interests to play next. 

Life definitely plays a big role here as you're required to constantly be busy with work or school. It's a mixture of being busy in life, on top of being overwhelmed by your games collection and not figuring out what you want to play. If you look at your games as a whole, you'll never find something to play. You have to scan through your games and plan what you want to play next. Sometimes the game you decide on ends up not being worth your time. Some will hate me for this, but by the time I finished Radiant Historia I regretted ever playing it at all. The game drags on forever and lasted me 60+ hours. My friend told me "You don't have to finish a game because you feel like you have to. But do it because you actually want to." So basically play what you actually want to play, not what you feel like you have to play. For example, if you aren't interested in Fortnite, you probably shouldn't force yourself to play it. But this isn't always true because I used to hate minecraft, but a friend got me into the game and introduced me to the mechanics and I fell in love ever since. 

Anyways good luck finding your next game to play. It's okay to test play games too, you dont have to finish anything to be considered having fun.


----------



## DocKlokMan (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...





zoogie said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-beat-pirates-syndrome.292389/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-syndrome-try-steam-syndrome.316959/
> 
> Yeah this is called pirate syndrome and it's been discussed many times before.





Kourin said:


> This isn't a piracy-exclusive problem. The same thing happens to people who buy a bunch of Steam games on sale and never play them. I also got the same way when I started collecting old games which I can get for cheap since they're Japanese. I've had DKC3 for a few months and haven't touched it yet.





hamrawk said:


> TL;DR - It's not piracy, it's just being human.
> 
> When I was a kid, my mom would take me to this video rental store, one of those little ones, not blockbuster.  We would rent an NES or SNES game just about every few days.  This was around the time NES games were starting to die out and SNES and Genesis were taking off.  The owner talks to my mom one day and says "I've got all these NES games that people have brought back saying they don't work.  Could your son test these for me and see if it's just their consoles?"  After that, I was handed about 6 different games every 3 days.  I was in heaven, but I ended up getting this "Piracy Syndrome" you guys are talkin about.  I would play one to test it, then lose interest, and try the next one.  Only a few were actually broken yet I still didn't play any of them all the way through.
> 
> My point is, it's not just piracy, it happens when you have an over-abundance of something whether it's video games or toys or whatever.  Steam is a good example too.  Anyone here have gigantic library of games on Steam but haven't even started half of them?  You bought them.  You didn't pirate them.  Yet you still don't play them.


The broad term for this is "Choice Paralysis". When having too many choices impedes your ability to make a decision. It's something sales people or tech support learns about early, because if you give a customer too many options on how to resolve something, they will have greater trouble coming to a final decision. Give yourself 2-3 choices at most and the issue will mostly go away.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 11, 2018)

I mean, if the Wii, DS, 3DS, OG Xbox, 360, PSP, PS3, etc. are anything to go by, piracy doesn't really kill gaming at all.  Those systems all went on to be very successful, despite being hacked like crazy.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jun 11, 2018)

Actually, this is a real thing. "Piracy Syndrome" is really easy to come by, even just from something like a steam sale or a large disposable income. This is why I wait to get at least 50% through any game I buy before buying another one, with the exception of "repeating" games like Roguelikes and multiplayer-only games.


----------



## bi388 (Jun 11, 2018)

If you play the game for a bit and dont want to keep playing thats probably cause the game isnt very good. A good game should keep you engaged, at least for like half an hour at a time.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 11, 2018)

Viri said:


> This is why I'm sticking with a 64gb micro SD card.


I'm already ahead of you my friend. Got everything planned out
https://pastebin.com/ajVybD0g


----------



## DocKlokMan (Jun 11, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> I'm already ahead of you my friend. Got everything planned out
> https://pastebin.com/ajVybD0g


Careful, you need room for updates too.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 11, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> Careful, you need room for updates too.


That's true but those can go to the NAND storage which I have 25 GB free. I know it defaults to downloading data to the SD card which is a real pain.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 11, 2018)

Buying too many games or playing a very grindy game can have the same effect. I have 500 hours of playtime in Xenoblade 2 where I barely have less than 5 hours in BOTW, Mario Odyssey, and Splatoon. 
Piracy gives you that urge to collect as many games out there, but by the time you have what you need you can't focus on actually completing any of them


----------



## Perestroika (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...




Not piracy does this! It's Steam's fault! Every game I ever wanted is in my library and ..... ???

*I have too many games to play, but no desire (and time) to play them.

QED*


----------



## JaRocker (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...


Sigh what your trying to say isn't new not my a long shot piracy has been going on from the days of floppy disk and and what do you have been saying someone else had said back in the day a floppy disk but that was way before I was born and o just tuned 29 and guess what they are still game I don't know why people are still going on about this the folks who like to Pirate games we're never going to buy the games in the first place so there is no money being lost and the ones that do buy games usually buy used games so that doesn't go in the developers pocket I buy some of my games new I buy some used and yes I also pirate games I don't know why people are trying to make their morals others morals some people the worst thing they do is pirate a game small people that are complaining about piracy do way worse than pirate games so b4 anyone start talking about what others are doing make sure that you're doing everything right 100% of the time in your life for the rest of your life if not you have no room to talk but who care what I think I say live and let live


----------



## Reploid (Jun 11, 2018)

Nah, if I don't want to play certain games, its only cause my bar is too high. And high bar is quite a burden. While everybody drool over a stupid game with moronic gameplay and lobotomic plots, you just can see through it too clearly. *cough-coughunchartedgowff15etccough-cough*


----------



## XDel (Jun 11, 2018)

I thought it was because of all the sword fights, rapings, and plank walking.


----------



## Rel (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Now I understand also why games like Fortnite or Rocket League are so addictive
> You have a goal !
> Like for fortnite is to get the first place
> And rocket league is to go until grand champion
> Which make you stick to these


The replay value and competitiveness, reasons I still play the crap out of Overwatch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2018)

I feel ya.
I have the same "problem"
my solution is to switch genre- I play games with shorter runs, stuff that doesnt require me to be next to the game for too long in one sit. for me it was roguelikes. also try to stop playin AAA games- idk how to explain that but indies are most of the time better for this situation,at least for me...
or stop playing for some time... ykno theres life outside gaming- go do stuff with friends... maybe learn a new skill or hobby- for me that was programming and music...


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 11, 2018)

When you've played so many games in a series over the years it gets to the point where most new games just look like something you've played before.

Take Gears of War for example, I was such a big fan of this series ever at one point, however Gears of War 5 has been announced (the 6th game in the series) and i'm just like "meh" looking at the trailers. Gears 4 wasn't that great, neither was Judgement, the game that came before it.

Game franchises which do well end up getting milked... you can have too much of a good thing, just like buying cheap games on Steam or even piracy.

However if a new Half Life game was announced tomorrow that really would excite me.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> I’m personally living this.. I have so much AAA games to play and to finish.. but after 5 minutes I just tell myself meh and do another activity like watching anime or YouTube..
> 
> Anyone have a solution?


Doesn't also apply to Anime and Youtube since you have access to free anime, music and videos. Shouldn't piracy kill Anime. Movies and Music? Wouldn't you get bored with it too. I think it's not video games thats the problem. Its probably you not wanting to dedicate yourself to it. With anime and youtube there is not much work involved. You just sit back and take it in. But with games you have to work and overcome difficulties in order to beat a game. That takes work so people just watch videos instead, its something easier.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 11, 2018)

No. I got many AAA games I legit purchased and have little desire to play them right now too. Yet I can get hooked to something like Fire Emblem Heroes.

It's something else.


----------



## Thetoto (Jun 11, 2018)

It's only you can't focus on 1 or 2 games. If you try 20 games at the same time, you'll be bored.


----------



## Trappie (Jun 11, 2018)

Solution: play 1-2 games at a time. I've done that for years (31 years old) and I never got bored. Also: don't play 8 hours a day, but try to play 8-12 hours a week, during my teen years I got fed up with gaming and decided to lower the weekly hours and it got fun again.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 11, 2018)

You have developed the thinking of playing the games as a chore and therefore you get bored with them quickly. You need a break from them, it's as simple as that. I get that from time to time as well.


----------



## Medveitsi (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> I’m personally living this.. I have so much AAA games to play and to finish.. but after 5 minutes I just tell myself meh and do another activity like watching anime or YouTube..
> 
> Anyone have a solution?


Stop playing for a while. I have the same thing with music from time to time


----------



## Frexxos (Jun 11, 2018)

"*When you've too many games to play, but no desire to play them."*

Oh boy! You have to see my steam library - and man I have a big desire to play them games. It's just time and responsibility whats stops my desire to play all those games.
And there are games that I personally hated that I bought them. Because they are bad games. Without love. Also all the single player or plottwist games. I don't hunt achievments. When I finished them, the games are done for me. 

I definitly think when you are saying there is no desire, then you should take a break from gaming. I did this too. over 1,5 years paused. After that time I played slowly everything I missed. Was and is a good time.


----------



## xpoverzion (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...


It's not that, "too many games installed via piracy, means no motivation to play them."  It's the fact that 99% of games are complete garbage out there, and only a few are worth playing.  And, the 1% of games that are actually worth playing, piracy doesn't kill those at all.  Relatively speaking, very few people pirate these games.  Most people don't even know what a zip file is, or what an executable file is.  It takes fairly strong to advanced computer skills to pirate any of these consoles.  98% of the population doesn't have the computer skills to successfully exploit their consoles.  Even with a tutorial that spoon feeds the steps to them doesn't help when you don't know half of the computer jargon, or techniques that are being discussed in the tutorial.  More power to those that know how to get what they want without having to spend a penny.  As for the game developers, the sales that are lost to piracy is negligeable, even though they try to make you believe otherwise.


----------



## shadoom (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...


this has nothing to do with piracy
I buy most my games and after buying them I have no desire to play them.
It's like women and their shoes


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 11, 2018)

I define piracy as the will of possessing all the games of a console system with the sole intention of selling them, of course, for profit.

When an average user makes/gets a digital copy of a game in an "illegal" way, but without the intention of making any profit of it, I think that kind of "piracy" doesn't have the same impact on the industry.

The first, takes away the income from the official source and instead it goes to someone that didn't make any effort on programming, producing, distributing and selling to the final user a videogame (or any content whatsoever).
The second, makes use of that illegal copy (a backup) to play, and that's it, so the direct impact is less noticeable on the industry (in my opinion). I'm not saying that the second case doesn't "hurt" the industry, but it does in a lower level.

The level of damage made to the industry is higher by those that illegaly sell digital/physical copies/content.

Even more, in my humble opinion, piracy (of the second kind, to call it somehow), might produce more interest on said content, as we get the change to try it before buying it. Not all content has a playable demo for us to try before buying it.
Myself, I've bought a lot of my games based on my own experience, by playing them before buying, so I'm sure I'm spending my money on the content I really like and want to preserve for myself, instead of buying content that doesn't fulfill my expectations and will end up on a junk box or being reselled by a lower price, which in my opinion is a bad investment.


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 11, 2018)

For me, piracy it's just a tool.
Since real life kicks strong on my 30's, i don't have material time to waste on a lot of games, so piracy helps me to select which ones i'd buy depending on my personal criteria. 
You could say demos exist, but there's no demos for everything, and it never gonna be.
So making in it easy:
Pirate->is it good for me?->Yes->buy
Pirate->is it good for me?->No->move on


----------



## erikas (Jun 11, 2018)

Back when i pirated, i played alot. Now my steam library is over 400 games and i rarely feel like playing them, I also have some games on battle.net and origin as well.


----------



## synce (Jun 11, 2018)

That's a problem with compulsive behavior, not piracy specifically. Some people BUY too many games and don't play them.


----------



## STKV182 (Jun 11, 2018)

I believe it is because when you buy a game you enjoy it more because you paid for it and you have the need to get the 100% of the game finish and feel good with yourself for every dollar you paid for it, but when you get it pirate you just don't have that motivation and also you can have any game at any moment so the fun is gone. (It started happen to me when i first hacked the Wii)


----------



## anhminh (Jun 11, 2018)

It is just because you don't get into it yet. When you play a game that you are really into it, you won't even think about other games anymore.

Also play it when it first release. The hype really help you there.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...



Well, what if you don't pirate, but don't buy games either anymore?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2018)

another problem is that a lot of these current big ''textures and pixels'' games just suck and are boring


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 11, 2018)

I pirated a lot on my 3ds because I want to fill up my microsd and also get a good selection of games if the eshop ever closes down. When I have free time usually I shuffle through the games and start playing one so I don't think I have Pirate Syndrome.


----------



## Proto-Propski (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...



I'd hate to be "that guy", but this sounds to me like a _you_ problem, and nothing to do with piracy, after-all I personally don't see myself getting bored simply because I can play "any" game I want... NO, I get bored because I play too many games at once, which can happen regardless of piracy, and I've seen it with myself on the Switch inside the first year... saying that though, not everyone will feel that way, just look at China... some game till they litterally DIE over there, not everyone is like that, and it looks like you found that out for yourself.



gameboy said:


> another problem is that a lot of these current big ''textures and pixels'' games just suck and are boring



Yeah, I agree not a lot of polish, or care is put into the Gameplay of most games these days, it's like a wonderful almost life like painting, but with absolutely no meaning or purpose... I mean it looks nice, but in the end it'll only ever be forgotten in a sea of reality fabrications trying to take the beauty of something we see everyday a step further in the "right" direction... which is kinda ironic considering games where an escape from reality to most hardcore gamers, and it seems now more then ever they're trying so hard to merge it with reality, which is where most AAA devs seem to have lost their focus IMO, and is why Nintendo is still loved to this day, because they understand games as an art to it's core.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 11, 2018)

I believe it also comes with age, as we grow older we have less time playing games.
As for those backlogs we may have, we can certainly finish them by setting goals.


----------



## valrond (Jun 11, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> the reason is very simple:
> With piracy you can install any game you want !
> You may find this great ! But actually no !
> 
> ...


That happens to me, but not due to piracy. I already have over 800 games in my steam library. 
And just because you can load backups of games it doesn't mean you will not buy them. Sure, some people will play games that they don't have a license (haven't we all, if not, look at those emulators, specially arcade machines).
I have 2 Xbox 360s,one of them modded. I still own over 100 original games in their boxes, not counting arcade games.
Same with the DS. Just the convenience of not carrying around the cards, inserting one, then another. Main reason I got a M3.


----------



## hellrokr (Jun 11, 2018)

maybe youre not meant to be a gamer. You know people get bored of jobs. So maybe try a new hobby.


----------



## Blue (Jun 11, 2018)

Thought it was just me, probably why I only finished my 3DS games during the period I bought them. Might not be piracy specifically, but easily having access to a large libary of games.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2018)

*The real reason why getting paid kills Gaming*

the reason is very simple:
When you get paid you have money, plenty of it, then you can buy any game you want !
You may find this great ! But actually no !

*When you've too many games to play, but no desire to play them.*

Have you ever felt this?
This is the reason why having a job may lead to the death of your desire to play video games..

I’m personally living this.. I have so much AAA games to play and to finish.. but after 5 minutes I just tell myself meh and do another activity like watching anime or YouTube..

Anyone have a solution?

PS: quitting my job is not a solution.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2018)

Try finding a few games you want to play all the way through, and stick with those as the meat and potatoes of what you want to get out of gaming sessions.  It's fine to play other games as a sort of side dish, but don't forget to eat the nutritious part of the meal, so to speak.  Don't bite off more than you can chew in one sitting, either.  When you feel satisfied enough with what you've gone through in one play session, you can go off and do something else (watch TV, draw, write, go outside, etc.).

If you're really having trouble staying committed to any one game, try playing through 80s-90s arcade games.  These games were designed with quick and disposable play sessions in mind, so they may be more palatable to you than a 50-hour RPG or a Metroidvania.  Beat-em-ups and fighting games are perfect for some good, old-fashioned, flashy, quick fun.  Check out the Neo Geo's or CPS2's libraries; there's real good stuff on both systems.

Also, it's fine to play through more than one lengthy game at a time, just try to make them distinct from each other.  Currently, I'm playing through _Ys Origin_, _Zelda: A Link to the Past_, and _Crisis Core Final Fantasy VII_.  All of these games, while similar in many regards, have distinct mechanics and playstyles, which makes switching from one game to the next a bit more manageable.  Try to avoid playing through two games in the same series simultaneously.  

If you can, find ways to make your games portable, so you set aside designated gaming time on your commute or during breaks.  This is where portable systems excel; if you're that worried about time restraints, opt for a 3DS, Vita, or Switch.  You can also slap a few ROMs and a controller onto your phone to essentially turn it into a handheld gaming system.

Finally, remember to have fun while playing games.  This should go without saying, but if you'd rather be doing something else, then do that something else.  You're not _obligated_ to be playing video games; the experience should be voluntary.  Games should be a source of enjoyment, not something to weigh down on you.


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe video games is not for you?
Maybe you just like to collect all those games just to satisfy your needs, for the sake of collect em all just like Pokemon, you just collect them but you never use them.

If you have the time to complain about piracy, why don't you just play the damn games?

Stop blaming others for your silly experience.


----------



## Viri (Jun 11, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> I'm already ahead of you my friend. Got everything planned out
> https://pastebin.com/ajVybD0g


Oh ya, Minecraft is coming out on Switch. I might actually get that. It has been a long time since I played Minecraft, and I never tried the new version. I used to run a small server with friends, and personally, I think mods are overrated. Does it have cross play with the mobile version? If so, wow, I can get some friends to play with! 

But yea, I plan to purposely stay on a small SD card to limit my self to a small amount of games, and perhaps fight piracy syndrome. I might get a 128gb in the future, if I see a really REALLY good deal. 128gb is my max.


----------



## Skeagle (Jun 11, 2018)

Usually I try to tackle a whole series of games, like megaman battle network, and I try to beat the main story of one game in the series and then move onto the next. Then if I get bored of it or uninterested, go back to a previous game in the series and attempt to 100% it, or play a classic game that I like going to every once in a while, like SMB3. I don't think I really have this problem.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 11, 2018)

Viri said:


> Oh ya, Minecraft is coming out on Switch. I might actually get that. It has been a long time since I played Minecraft, and I never tried the new version. I used to run a small server with friends, and personally, I think mods are overrated. Does it have cross play with the mobile version? If so, wow, I can get some friends to play with!
> 
> But yea, I plan to purposely stay on a small SD card to limit my self to a small amount of games, and perhaps fight piracy syndrome. I might get a 128gb in the future, if I see a really REALLY good deal. 128gb is my max.


Yup the physical copy of minecraft is coming out with the bedrock "better together" update built in. So it can play with players from Windows 10 version, Android/IOS, Xbox One, switch, and even Amazon Fire TV. However since you'd pirate it, it wont be possible to play it online unless you had your own certificate in your rom.


----------



## Kigiru (Jun 11, 2018)

Piracy in gaming, music, movies and every other branch of entertainment actualy made companies realize that making their products more accesible is as much important as its quality. Basicaly thanks to piracy Companies were forced to innovate and thanks to these innovation we have today Steam, Spotify, Netflix and every other cheap media accesspoint.

Pirate as much as possible because thanks to you somebody need to think and create new ideas.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 11, 2018)

Something not exactly mentioned, but still try is the preposition of value. If you don't pretty money for games, you psychologically tend to see the value as less than it actually is. That effect is often seen on the reverse side: the more expensive something is, the more people who bought it defend their choice.
The other effects (choice paralysis, gaming burnout) have already been mentioned, but real factors. I can attest that the suggested solutions(limit yourself on the amount of games, take a break from gaming) will rejuvenate your interest. 



sarkwalvein said:


> *The real reason why getting paid kills Gaming*
> 
> the reason is very simple:
> When you get paid you have money, plenty of it, then you can buy any game you want !
> ...


I KNEW it! 

How about asking a..erm... The opposite of a raise (a lowth? ). If you make less money, your choices diminish and you'll love the games you have more. Your boss will like it as well, so it's a win-win situation. 

(On a serious note: i just give myself pocket money for gaming. If i just bought everything, ii woul value what i have much less than i currently do... And i often feel like my games don't get the attention they deserve)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2018)

Sometimes it just happens. This year, I went through a long, awful 4-5 months where I just couldn't play games. I was burned out and depressed, and just didn't have the energy.

Eventually... it just clicked. And now I'm playing video games like a madman, again.

You'll go through seasons in your life where you just can't do the things you love or are good at, and that's totally okay. It's human and natural. Just do other things in the meantime, and your groove will eventually come back to you. You'll see.


----------

